# Teichpflanzen im Winter



## Haribo13 (8. Okt. 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe einen kleinen Gartenteich, so 120x80 cm, und ich weis nicht was ich mit den Pflanzen machen soll.
Vergangens Jahr habe ich sie raus genommen und in Wasserleitungswasser getan. Mein Kollege meinte aber das es besser sei das Wasser im Teich zulassen und die Pflanzen auch,wegen den Bakterien und so.
Ich soll nur meine Schwimmpflanzen raustun.
Was sagt ihr?
Und wenn ich sie drinnen lasse ,wie weit muss ich sie abschneiden und wann macht man das?

Danke für euere Antworten.

Gruß

Haribo13


----------



## laolamia (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Winter*

tach auch!

wenn du keine exoten hast kann alles drinbleiben.
liess dich mal etwas durchs forum.

gruss marco


----------



## Haribo13 (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo.

zuerst einmal danke für deine Info, aber leider steht nirgendwo wie tief man die Pflanzen abschneiden muss.

Danke für eueren Tip.

Gruß 

Haribo13


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo Harribo und willkommen im Teichforum. 

Um was für Pflanzen handelt es sich denn?

LG Rene


----------



## Haribo13 (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Winter*

Mit den Sorten habe ich mich gar nicht befasst ich habe immer nur darauf geachtet ob EA Ufer oder halt andere pflanzen sind.
Ich dachte halt die pflanzen müssen abgeschnitten werden da sie sonst das faulen im Wasser das faulen anfangen.


----------



## burki (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo

kommt wie gesagt drauf an welche Pflanzen es sind.

Ich mache es so: alles was gelb wird im Herbst wird komplett, knapp über Wasseroberfläche, abgeschnitten.
Auch gelbe Blätter/Stengel von Seerosen, tief bis ins Wasser.
Das würde das Wasser nur belasten.

Unterwasserpflanzen lichte ich im Frühjahr. Die sind im Winter als Sauerstofflieferant wichtig.

__ Schilf lasse ich übern Winter stehen, weil ich dessen Halme auch Sauerstoff in den Teich gelangt.

Auf jedenfall nie Pflanzen komplett aus dem Teich nehmen.
Einige Sorten machen Winterknospen da kann dann die ganze Pflanze raus, weil die mit Wurzeln verfault (z.b. Schwimpflanzen....)


----------



## Haribo13 (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Winter*

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Egon (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Winter*

Laienfrage:
Warum muss man eigentlich überhaupt etwas machen?
In der Natur schneidet auch niemand gelbe Blätter ab.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Winter*



Egon schrieb:


> Laienfrage:
> Warum muss man eigentlich überhaupt etwas machen?
> In der Natur schneidet auch niemand gelbe Blätter ab.



Hi Egon,

in der Natur bestehen stark bewachsene Kleinstgewässer dafür auch nur ein paar Jahre, dann sind sie verlandet

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanBO (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Winter*



Egon schrieb:


> Warum muss man eigentlich überhaupt etwas machen?
> In der Natur schneidet auch niemand gelbe Blätter ab.


Man muss ja auch nichts abschneiden! Mach es so, wie es dir am besten gefällt, und/oder wie es deiner Vorstellung von einem Gartenteich entspricht.

Wenn man Tiere einsetzt, die natürlicherweise in derartigen "Pfützen" mit ein paar 10.000 Litern nicht vorkommen bzw. keine dauerhafte Überlebenschance haben, und die diese auch nicht verlassen können (=> Zierfische), ist das Argument mit der "Natur" natürlich  nicht unbedingt angebracht.

Wie schon erwähnt, in der Natur unterliegt ein Gewässer einer (natürlichen) Sukzession. Im mehr oder weniger "gepflegten" Garten entsprechen Anfangs- und Endstadien meist nicht den persönlichen (ästhetischen) Vorstellungen. Wenn jedoch die Idee eines "natürlichen" Biotopes im Vordergrund steht, gelten oft ganz andere "Regeln".


----------

